# 1930 Columbia Archbar from Blue's "Secret Stash" - Questions  on Rear Drop-out & Fork



## Gary Mc (Aug 6, 2012)

I just received what I am pretty sure is a 1930 Columbia Archbar from Blue Nelson. It was a part of his "Secret Stash" thread. It appears to be a 1930 based on the head badge (no model # on it) & serial # H48482. The year is not my question, pretty sure I got it right. At first I thought the fork was wrong as it is definitely not a Westfield roadster fork but I have seen this fork on one 1926 Hartford Road Racer built by Westfield Mfg, of course that could be coincidence and it doesn't belong on this bike. So wanted everyone's thoughts on the fork. I would have just changed the fork out for a correct one but then I looked at the rear facing dropouts which brings us to question #2 which is on the rear dropouts. The threaded rear drop-out like on my 1930 Hartford Camelback is what I expected to find on the archbar. The Archbar has a single slot and it is not the threaded rear drop-out I expected and have seen on every Westfield arch bar, roadster, motorbike, etc.  I have ever looked at from the 20's. It looks more like the road racer rear drop-out. I am no expert by any means but the combination of the fork & rear drop out has me questioning this bike. Is it a roadster or a factory built racer or what???? I know they did not build an arch bar racer so I am really confused as to what I have. Either way I will find the parts to put it back completely original except rims which will be 700c.

Thanks in advance for any help/advice anyone can give me.


----------



## Gary Mc (Aug 6, 2012)

*Thank You for Blue Nelson*

I also wanted to say a BIG thank you in this thread to Blue Nelson for getting the "Secret Stash" and sharing it with all us vintage bicycle enthusiasts.  It is greatly appreciated and this is one more that will get back on the road over the next year or so.  Blue got me the serial number so I could research the year before I bought it.  When I narrowed it to 1930, same as my Westfield Hartford, I knew I had to have it.  I know he has had a time getting all this stuff shipped out but this CABE'er is very appreciative and again, Thank You Blue!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RMS37 (Aug 6, 2012)

I answered the fork question in the new purchased thread post on the bike (circa 1938-42 Colson.) The dropout question brings up multiple possibilities: this is not a Columbia frame but something else with a purloined badge or it is a Columbia from an earlier period than your 1930 frame. Look for serial numbers on the crank hanger which may help. This bike is definitely not a racer in the true sense as true racers were bicycles built to a much higher construction standard for professions racers. That said many companies used the racer moniker on boy racer models but those, typically would not use a truss frame. Lastly the previous owner of the "secret stash" assembled a lot of things from what he found along the way. He is one of the best craftsman I have ever known and a great person but it helps to know that he was interested in assembling working bicycles and not adverse to using and modifying available but incorrect parts to finish a build.


----------



## Gary Mc (Aug 6, 2012)

RMS37 said:


> I answered the fork question in the new purchased thread post on the bike (circa 1938-42 Colson.) The dropout question brings up multiple possibilities: this is not a Columbia frame but something else with a purloined badge or it is a Columbia from an earlier period than your 1930 frame. Look for serial numbers on the crank hanger which may help. This bike is definitely not a racer in the true sense as true racers were bicycles built to a much higher construction standard for professions racers. That said many companies used the racer moniker on boy racer models but those, typically would not use a truss frame. Lastly the previous owner of the "secret stash" assembled a lot of things from what he found along the way. He is one of the best craftsman I have ever known and a great person but it helps to know that he was interested in assembling bicycles working bicycles and not adverse to using and modifying available but incorrect parts to finish a build.




Phil,  Thank you again.  Knowledge of who had it & their interests in bikes helps greatly so real clear on fork and racer aspect, not one.  Rear dropouts still confusing though.  Frame construction is consistent with Westfield, badge consistent but again could have been pulled off another bike, and serial number H48482 is consistent to 1930 Columbia. Thanks again.  Gary


----------



## Gary Mc (Aug 15, 2012)

*Rare Columbia Parts - And the search begins*

This bike will be a very LONG-TERM build but already had 2 hard to find parts for it when I bought the frame.  It will go back to original specs & will be a great match to my 1930 Hartford. I will probably be looking for a donor bike to complete this one at some stage.  Thought I'd share the 2 parts I have so far:

(1) *Columbia Ornament* - Used on new Columbia bicycles mounted on front of handlebar stem from 1929-1931.










(2) *Columbia Pedals* - Columbia used these from 1925 (I believe) through 1930 (am sure changed in 1931 to new style pedal).  They are aluminum frames.  Patent date of Dec. 16, 1924.  The rubber pedal blocks are hard as coal and falling apart.  They are the same exact size as Torrington 10s but completely different in that they had slots on outer edges rather than a shaft down the middle.  They had a square cutout down the middle to be flexible enough to force them in the frame.  Also had Columbia script on them in center of pedal block top & bottom.  They also came in red block versions.  _*Any ideas on how to get reproductions of these pedal blocks?*_ I have a fear these will have to be custom made unless someone has NOS blocks or other ideas.  I have thought of altering Torrington 10 blocks to fit but would rather have exact match.  I am being very careful with the one that is still intact in case molds have to be made but crossing my fingers on other options.














*Finally color & pattern on paint will be original as well.  I will be going with Berkshire Blue with white head & darts on this bike.  Pinstripes will be black where the 2 colors meet.  It also came in the Columbia Carmine color of my 1930 Hartford.  Here's the catalog showing the pattern. I have a 1931 color catalog showing the paint color so should be able to get a close match on color.  I'll try to scan it & post it later.*






This bike will also get Ghisallo 700c wood rims if I like them on the Hartford and Electra Amsterdam cream tires. As soon as I finish the Hartford I will start working on this frame getting it prepped probably late this year.  This will be my 2013 project as I need to finish the Hartford first.  The head tube has some serious dents that will have to be addressed.  Good to have projects.....


----------

